# Elmira Vintage Guitar Show April 26, 2015 -- 6th Big Year!!!



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

*Elmira Vintage Guitar Show April 26, 2015 Vendor Forms Available Now!*

Early Notice!
Mark your calendars now! Sunday April 26 will be the 6th annual Elmira Vintage Guitar Show.
Each year our show has grown. Last year we had over 50 tables of gear and a crowd of well over 600.
Vendor forms are not available yet but will be soon. If you were a vendor last year, you are on the list and will have first chance at a table.

Stay tuned to this thread for the most up to date info!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Follow us on Twitter @ontguitarshows


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Do you have any photos that you could post of previous shows ?


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Here are a few photos from last year. I am almost ready to flip the switch on a new website. I will post many pics there and also make an announcement here when it is ready.Note the pics of previous special guests Don Ross and Morgan Davis.

We are currently working on some big developments for this years show!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

New website is up and running!
Please check out www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

tnx for posting the pic's (I can see the edge of the top of my head 
in one). it was a great show. I sold everything that I brought with
me. not sure if I'll be getting a table at this upcoming one (I'm happy
with all that I have). I have nothing to sell, even though my wife
would beg to differ. lol. I plan to attend though.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Perhaps I will attend this year.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Laristotle,
Maybe your wife would like to be a vendor...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2014)

savageblue said:


> Laristotle,
> Maybe your wife would like to be a vendor...


um .. yeah, right.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Vendor forms now available for this years show, April 26, 2015.
Please visit www.ontarioguitarshows.com and use the contact link.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Pretty cool. Good sized room too, from the photos. Haven't been there yet, but I'll have to check it out this year.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I should have saved all the guitars I sold last year for the Elmira show, just for the fun of having a table there. Oh well, hindsight and all that. 

I'm looking forward to the show as I had to miss it last year due to ill health.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2015)

It is definitely worth the drive (nice country setting). I've gone three years now 
(two as a visitor, once as a vendor). There's a lot of eye candy at a reasonable 
price. The interactions that I've had with people were enjoyable. Then there are 
the live performances. Very talented musicians and the odd noodler that you hear 
across the room testing equipment. I plan to be there again, but, as a visitor. I
don't have any equipment to sell this time. Oh .. will Folkway Music be there to
offer *free appraisals* again?


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

In the calendar now, see you in April.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Folkway Music has been a great supporter each year from the beginning. They will be at their usual spot, offering free appraisals again this year!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Things are heating up fast this year! Already more than half of the tables are booked! Get yours soon or its gonna be too late.
Please follow us on Twitter @ ontguitarshows and read my blog at johndwoods.com.
Directions, Pictures of past shows and contact me through the website. www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Was there with a Super 400 and some other guitars a few years ago . Great folks to deal with .


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

SHOW UPDATE: We will have a big announcement about this years special guest within a few days, just finalizing the details!
Please check out the new website!
Lots of pages with pictures of previous shows, and a page for vendors.
Searching for a few new vendors to replace some who can not come this year. Contact me through my website for more info.
Be a part of the biggest guitar show in Ontario!
www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

We are really pleased to announce that this years special guest guitarist will be Tony McManus! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLVsrlObxO8
Still have some vendor tables left. Please reply through our website for more info.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This looks like fun. Is there anything nearby that might be of interest to a non-guitar playing wife. i.e. bookstores, coffee shops, art galleries, etc.?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bw66 said:


> This looks like fun. Is there anything nearby that might be of interest to a non-guitar playing wife. i.e. bookstores, coffee shops, art galleries, etc.?


Possibly St. Jacobs (a nearby town)
http://www.stjacobs.com/village-of-st-jacobs

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

greco said:


> Possibly St. Jacobs (a nearby town)
> http://www.stjacobs.com/village-of-st-jacobs
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Looks nice, but I was hoping for something close by so that we could park and I could check out some guitars and she could do her thing - and then maybe go to St. Jacobs.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The place where the guitar show is held is a bit of a walk to the downtown area of Elmira. I don't know "downtown" Elmira and what might be of interest there.

The guitar show does have coffee (for sure), tea (?) , soft drinks (?) and some food available (e.g., hot dogs, some baked goods). There are also plenty of chairs around, so your wife could sit and relax and enjoy her coffee, etc. The nearest Tim Horton's is also quite a walk.

Maybe others (who know the area better) will be able to offer some suggestions

Hope this helps a bit.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

We may just have to resort to doing stuff together... not the end of the world.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

This show is coming fast! Sunday, April 26 2015

Plan to attend. We are getting tons of action on social media this year. Please check out the Ontario Guitar Shows Facebook page.
Still have two vendor tables left. Contact me through the website if interested.

Please visit our website: www.ontarioguitarshows.com
Here you will find pictures of past shows, FAQ, maps and links to my overbearing, self-indulgent blog!

DON'T MISS OUT!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

if it would work out or be of interest...I;am within 10 minutest away , with a musical focus, ..as well I>am within 10 minutes from Elora, which is a buzzy tourist trap and an area of awesome views........who knows, it could develop into a musical event...........lol...............perhaps your quick to the show in Elmira could develop into a full fun day....cheers Gerry,......ps...............I plan to be more active as the weather warms......................


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

One Month Until Show!
Plan now to attend. 
Bring along a guitar to have appraised, sell or trade.
50+ tables of guitars and gear! Many of the same great vendors as last year, but also featuring over 20 new vendors this year.
Tony McManus, this years special guest, acclaimed as the World's Finest Celtic Guitarist.
Network with 100's of other guitar players!
Don't Miss This Once a Year Event!
$8 admission
Lots of free parking!
Food available on site!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

bw66 said:


> Looks nice, but I was hoping for something close by so that we could park and I could check out some guitars and she could do her thing - and then maybe go to St. Jacobs.


Uptown Waterloo is only 15 minutes down the road. Lots of shops, restaurants, pubs etc. and a L&M.
St Jacobs is a good spot as Dave suggested.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

savageblue said:


> Tony McManus, this years special guest, acclaimed as the World's Finest Celtic Guitarist.


Would you happen to know around what time he's expected to be performing?


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

I expect the main show will happen between noon and 1pm, but as with special guest players in the past, I think Tony will be demonstrating some of the vendors instruments throughout the show.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Sunday, April 26 is the day!! 9am to 3pm

Just Announced:
The Guitar Corner will be giving away a Hagstrom Metropolis-S, to a lucky patron at the show! 
Live music from Tony McManus!
Over 50 tables of guitars and gear!

DON'T MISS OUT!!

www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

LAST POST BEFORE SHOW!! THIS ONLY HAPPENS ONCE A YEAR! DON'T MISS OUT!!
6th Annual Elmira Vintage Guitar Show 
Sunday, April 26, 2015 
Live Music with Tony McManus
See Hundreds of Acoustic, Electric, Vintage, New, Handcrafted,
Guitars, Amps and Gear!
Network with 100's of other guitar players!
Free Hagstrom Guitar Giveaway- from Guitar Corner!
$8 admission
9am to 3pm
Lion's Hall
40 South St W, Elmira ON
see ontarioguitarshows.com for maps and more info.
Food Available 
Lots of free parking
Please see our Facebook page to read comments from many interested people!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

anyone else going today?
I'll be there. just browsing, but, you never know.
there may a NGD thread later today/tomorrow.
https://www.google.ca/maps/place/40...2!3m1!1s0x882bee8ca04a6445:0xaf98edd27300dd17


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

See you there...I'm just about to leave to help hamstrung set up his table.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2015)

I was wondering if he was going to be a vendor again.
See ya's there.

edit; write up a little sign saying 'discount for GC members'.
it can be a magnet for members that do show and for those
who are not, but inquire, tell them to join. lol.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was seriously thinking about making the trip, but we've been pretty busy lately, so I've decided to take a pass. 

Have fun!


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

Got a Larrivee LV-09E from Snacker today. Great price, great guitar!!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, I didn't buy or trade anything, but had a good look around, hobnobbed with some old friends and so on. Mrs. Mooh booth sat for Tony McManus briefly (they're acquainted), and otherwise acted as my second pair of eyes. I might have been tempted to buy a D-18 but the only one I saw was too much money at Folkway's booth, not a knock on Folkway, just that particular guitar. The three guitars I took for trade fodder came home with me, a Godin Progression, a Regal steel body resonator, and a Beneteau acoustic.

Seriously, if I scoured the house I could have my own booth. Maybe next year.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

I scored a '95 epi DC LP special that was on a stand sitting *behind* 
the vendor's table. also a badass bridge for my squier protone bass.


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Just got back from a great show! A special thanks to the organizers and of course the vendors. My wife and I walked the aisles three times to make sure we didn't miss anything. Wasn't carrying enough coin this year to buy, but we'll be back. Nice lunch on the way home in St. Jacob's. My wife says it's buggin' her that we didn't grab that '74 Guild F-212XL for under $500.00! I think she's right. I'll see where my mind is tomorrow.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I spy with my little eye ... some GC members at 1:23 mark  http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=600511


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Big crowd this year! The day went by fast. Didn't move as much of the bulkier stuff I had wanted to but sold enough to be worth the effort. Made some contacts that may turn into sales later. Good to see some GC members there!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

Glad to hear Dan. Good to see you and Dave as well.
btw .. it was Northfield Dr.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Really Great Show! Kudos to the vendors! Thanks to all the patrons!




















See you next year!


----------

